# best waterfowl dog trainer?



## redfin945 (Aug 7, 2011)

who's the best waterfowl dog trainer?


----------



## Scottyhardison (Aug 7, 2011)

In short YOU. 
If you have 15 to 30 minutes 4 days a week in combination with a complete start to finish training set like (smart works by Evan grahm) and join a training group or HRC club and attend their training days. There is no trainer in the world that can replace the knowledge and bond you and your dog will receive going through this process together.


----------



## Mark K (Aug 7, 2011)

Probably Chris Akin.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 7, 2011)

well smartworks seems to be a favorite hands down, and i fully agree that is a great program(I use it)...soooooo I will say evan graham.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 7, 2011)

ThunderRoad said:


> well smartworks seems to be a favorite hands down, and i fully agree that is a great program(I use it)...soooooo I will say evan graham.



Good point!  As long as we're looking for the best we might as well throw Lardy in the mix too.  

Redfin ... 'best' is in the eye of the beholder depending on your particular situation.  I like Scotty's response.  You may not be the most experienced  - but there will never be anyone who knows your dog like you do.


----------



## meckardt (Aug 7, 2011)

This is a to generic question, more of a poo stiring question than anything else.


----------



## JNW (Aug 7, 2011)

Scottyhardison said:


> In short YOU.
> If you have 15 to 30 minutes 4 days a week in combination with a complete start to finish training set like (smart works by Evan grahm) and join a training group or HRC club and attend their training days. There is no trainer in the world that can replace the knowledge and bond you and your dog will receive going through this process together.



Agreed


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 7, 2011)

Scottyhardison said:


> In short YOU.
> If you have 15 to 30 minutes 4 days a week in combination with a complete start to finish training set like (smart works by Evan grahm) and join a training group or HRC club and attend their training days. There is no trainer in the world that can replace the knowledge and bond you and your dog will receive going through this process together.


X3
Redfin, I havent talk to you before. Now I dont have a dog at this time.But I have watch a dog mature to a real good dog. A dog named ROCKO he is owned by Jerry Russell. He has trained Rocko from day 1. I am not sure witch program he used but it has worked great.  I agree with what Scotty said, TRAIN YOUR OWN PUP. Now Talk with Jerry and Scotty they train togather with group of others.  There is a bond that you will get training him yourself, That you will not get letting someone else. But get help from some of the people here, There is alot of good people here willing to help. Check with Jerry, he will point you in the right Direction. 
Good luck
Larry


----------



## Mark K (Aug 7, 2011)

I misread the question, I thought he was asking who, we the members, thought was the best waterfowl dog trainer was. I trained my own dog as well but I am not a dog trainer or nowhere near the best. If truth be told I'm probably the worst. Dogs that I've seen come from Chris Akin were unbelieveable retrievers.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 7, 2011)

Mark K said:


> I misread the question, I thought he was asking who, we the members, thought was the best waterfowl dog trainer was. I trained my own dog as well but I am not a dog trainer or nowhere near the best. If truth be told I'm probably the worst. Dogs that I've seen come from Chris Akin were unbelieveable retrievers.



I think you read it right. But everyone trained thier own. I am should Chris is a good trainer.
Larry


----------



## Drake1807 (Aug 8, 2011)

Stephen Durrence isn't as popular as Chris Akin but he is certainly making himself known. I am going to vote Stephen.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Durrence, Akin, Chris Jobman, Chris Johnson, and the list goes on and on. As others say "you" thats not always true. If you decide to do it you need to start putting in time now learning as much can. Also get with a training group go, watch, learn, and decide if you have the will power to do it.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 8, 2011)

*are you talking Fld trials or hunt test*

I have known allot of the greats. But Scotty has it right. You.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Aug 8, 2011)

killer elite said:


> I have known allot of the greats. But Scotty has it right. You.



I really have to disagree with this. Not everyone has the time, funds, and the drive to train and handle a good gundog. It is a big responsibility to train one right!


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 8, 2011)

OK I'll weigh in on this-not that yall need my opinion...
I am going to agree with DUhollywood to a certain degree but with the rest of the gang on some points as well. 
First of all, training a retriever is a big commitment that nobody should just jump into without understanding just what that commitment includes. Like he said take a day or two and go to a training day at an HRC and take the time to talk to a non-pro that has done it themselves to get the lowdown on what all is involved. Make sure it is for you because you owe it to yourself AND your dog to be informed. For the most part, a few minutes per day following a full training program will result in a solid hunting dog.
Now following this informational visit, the chances are that you are going to find out what a pure joy it is to train your own dog. It is, without doubt, one of the greastest pleasures of my life and I will absolutely agree that there is a bond that will build between you and the dog that you will simply not think is possible.  I love training retrievers and I guess one of these day just training my own will not be enough (it is like smoking crack) and I will take in others pups to help with my habit.

Most folks mistakenly believe that it is an overwhelming task to train a retriever and they are not capable. Well, it is a good deal of work but that is why it is so rewarding. It is the accomplishment along the way that make it worth the effort. Words will never do justice to the feeling that you will have watching your lab- the one YOU trained make that first retrieve or achieve that first hunt test pass.

There is only one type of personality that I think is incapable of training retrievers- folk that can't control their temper. If this is you- send your dog away to a pro.

So is training a retriever for everyone? Absolutely not but if you decide you want to try it and you are commited to that animal and seek the help of a training group, you will end up with a dog that makes you happy. He may never be a champion but you won't care one little bit. 
Is sending your pup to a pro the answer for those with out experience the only answer? No way. If you have raised children, you will get it when I ask how did you feel when you first brought them home from the hospital? Confident that you had all the answers? I think not. You were terrified BUT you were also commited to them. Would you have been as proud of them for their accomplishment had you sent them away to bording school for all of their "training"?  

Find a group that is training and go visit with them before making the decision. These are some of the most friendly and helpful people that you will ever meet. Anyone can PM me for more information if I can help you or visit my training group on facebook at Mid-Georgia Retriever Club. Everyone is welcome to join us on a training day.
Take a look at my boys eyes in the photo below. I helped develop that intensity and I am kind of proud of that.  

Sorry for the long post but as you can tell I am just a bit passionate about this subject.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Good post Jerry, you hit all the points well. Not only do you get to enjoy the fruits of your labor, but you get to visit new places and make some great friends


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 8, 2011)

JERRY, Is ROCKO READY. Scense you going to have to work everyday during the week. Rocko can come stay at My house and go hunting with me. Then I will Not be by myself. LOL
Larry


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 8, 2011)

*When I said you*



DUhollywood1 said:


> I really have to disagree with this. Not everyone has the time, funds, and the drive to train and handle a good gundog. It is a big responsibility to train one right!


I was saying the same thing is you. Now with that being said. Some people dont care about a titled gun dog. They want a meat dog. When I started dog training I was a poor soldier that wanted a hunting dog. There were no real programs and the price of an Ecollar was almost out of reach unless you were a real pro. But you are right not everybody can do  it. Once you start it is very easy to quit. If you are going to do it right you must have the drive and the will to do it. That means that every chance you get you need to train. When you dont feel good you have got to be out there runing drills /marks and you have to understand some concepts.  I will say one other thing. The good Lord only gives you a few good dogs in your life. Not every dog you get will have what you want or need. Allot of folks will train one dog and think that every dog is the same. A smart trainer understands that each dog is different and what worked with one dog may not work with another. But if you want it you will be the best dog trainer. It does not matter if you are trying to make an FC or a Master hunter or a meat dog. You got want it.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 8, 2011)

*Well said*




jerry russell said:


> OK I'll weigh in on this-not that yall need my opinion...
> I am going to agree with DUhollywood to a certain degree but with the rest of the gang on some points as well.
> First of all, training a retriever is a big commitment that nobody should just jump into without understanding just what that commitment includes. Like he said take a day or two and go to a training day at an HRC and take the time to talk to a non-pro that has done it themselves to get the lowdown on what all is involved. Make sure it is for you because you owe it to yourself AND your dog to be informed. For the most part, a few minutes per day following a full training program will result in a solid hunting dog.
> Now following this informational visit, the chances are that you are going to find out what a pure joy it is to train your own dog. It is, without doubt, one of the greastest pleasures of my life and I will absolutely agree that there is a bond that will build between you and the dog that you will simply not think is possible.  I love training retrievers and I guess one of these day just training my own will not be enough (it is like smoking crack) and I will take in others pups to help with my habit.
> ...


Great Post Jerry.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 8, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> JERRY, Is ROCKO READY. Scense you going to have to work everyday during the week. Rocko can come stay at My house and go hunting with me. Then I will Not be by myself. LOL
> Larry



I am starting to gear him up. He is such a hard hitter now I would not want to be a wounded goose around him. We need to cut that goose field asap and move to some scenario based training with him and layout blinds. As far as you having all that off time....You just get or junk ready and load the boat. I will be there.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 8, 2011)

Good post, Jerry...and man o' man it sure does become addicting! The training becomes a sport in itself!


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 8, 2011)

ThunderRoad said:


> Good post, Jerry...and man o' man it sure does become addicting! The training becomes a sport in itself!



Yes is is a sport..

Hey Brian when do I get to meet that crazy dog of yours? We may be having a training day on Saturday with Mid Georgia Retriever Club. We can put Shelby and Rocko together and let our crack head dogs tear the place up!

Check out the post on our facebook page.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey I might be down with that and I know that ole Shelby will be ready. BUt come on Jerry, you know Shelby isn't a crackhead...meth maybe but not crack 

I will check on FB brother.


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 8, 2011)

There are a few great trainers here in GA, SC, NC.  I know quiet a few in these states and would not hesitate to send my dogs to them or recommend them to someone. Akins, J PAUL, SCott Greer are great as well, But I want someone to train my dog, and not run all over the country doing things .  I met a dog trainer here that is from up north a few months ago. He said he has not been home in 2 months, he is out doing seminars and stuff. He had more dogs at home and his assistant is training them. MARTY,STEPHEN< GLENN all do a great job in training. thats my 3


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 9, 2011)

*A few great trainers*

Ga/SC/NC/ Have had some of the greatest dog trainers in the Nation. The 1985 National Retriever Champion came fro Georgia. That same year the national Derby champion came from this state. South Carolina and Georgia have been a hot spot for dog trainers for at least 50 years. Most of your very first  AKC hunt test were done in GA and SC. The first Flat coat retriever that ever received an AFC titile came from Augusta. Long Before there were hunt test, Field Trials were the game. The Atlanta Retriever club /The CSRA retriever club/ The Palmetto Retriever clubs were going strong. The HRC came late to the game but has taken off in recent years. These  Georgia and South Carolina retreiver clubswere all Field Trial clubs because the Hunt test did not come about until the early 1980s. Dog Trainers like Hugh Arthur/Delma Hazard/ Elanor Bertez/Felix Mock/ the list just goes on and on. The state of Georgia has produced more Fld Champs and titeled AKC and HRC titleled dogs than allot of other states. This state has more dogs trained by owners that are highly respected dog trainers in their own right. The Atlanta retriever club and the Palmetto Retriever club have booth hosted the National Retriever Championship more than once. I know this cause I was there.


----------



## Birdman10 (Aug 9, 2011)

Scott Bladwin


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 9, 2011)

meckardt said:


> This is a to generic question, more of a poo stiring question than anything else.



You nailed it!

If you don't have 15 to 30 minutes a day to spend training your own dog then don't bother having one, because YOU are gonna have to continue spending time working your dog that you obviously already don't have.

WOW!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 9, 2011)

*Your right*



bkl021475 said:


> You nailed it!


We have plenty of good ones. Owners and Pros.


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 9, 2011)

killer elite said:


> We have plenty of good ones. Owners and Pros.



True, but the OP hasn't responded to his own thread, and this is fresh off of Matt making his post about his kennels. It doesn't take a rocket scientist and it doesn't take super sweet kennels to train a dang dog! This is pot stirring at it's finest!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 9, 2011)

I glad you brought that to my attention. Thanks


----------



## rholton (Aug 11, 2011)

There is no right answer. Who makes the best truck...Ford, Chevy, etc? People are naming a lot of names here that are common names in the business. They may have never seen them train or even one of their dogs. You cant judge it by one dog that a buddy has because are different and they react different to the pressure.
 A lot of the guys that were mentioned also take in on average, higher quality dogs as far as breeding goes. Basically, they are starting with a better product so it can be harder to compare. 
Also some guys that have started making a name for themselves by winning SRS events and other venues are doing so with dogs that they didn't train. There are some guys in GA that fit that mold. There is nothing wrong with that, just dont put all of your faith in those results. 
Mossy Pond Retrievers does better than most any I know, but the criteria I would look for are. 
If you are looking for a trainer...
-Visit several.
- Talk to past clients and look at their dogs if possible.
- Spend more than just an hour or two with the trainer...spend a day watching them train.
- Make sure they are willing to train you...most people need it.
- Tell him exactly what you are looking for out of your dog.
- Once you decide, spend a lot of time there working with the trainer and your dog. Too many people drop the dog off and never come back until the training level they paid for is over. The dog ends up smater than them.


----------



## meckardt (Aug 11, 2011)

Most of the big guys mentioned don't train even half of the dogs. That's what the guy that makes 10-15 bucks an hour does. They are going to train the money makers and travel all over the country with them. It doesn't mean they haven't taught the young guys how and what they expect. The guy that trains one of mine learned from akin and is good from pup to finished etc... There's so many good and awesome trainers in the southeast with their own methods. Some focus on different games and some not at all. Just depends what you want in the end. Do you possibly want to be able to breed and make a little money or just have a good buddy who can hunt and is steady etc.... All is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## rifleroom (Aug 12, 2011)

*Good post...*



meckardt said:


> Most of the big guys mentioned don't train even half of the dogs. That's what the guy that makes 10-15 bucks an hour does. They are going to train the money makers and travel all over the country with them. It doesn't mean they haven't taught the young guys how and what they expect. The guy that trains one of mine learned from akin and is good from pup to finished etc... There's so many good and awesome trainers in the southeast with their own methods. Some focus on different games and some not at all. Just depends what you want in the end. Do you possibly want to be able to breed and make a little money or just have a good buddy who can hunt and is steady etc.... All is in the eye of the beholder


and very true statement.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 12, 2011)

rholton said:


> There is no right answer. Who makes the best truck...Ford, Chevy, etc? People are naming a lot of names here that are common names in the business. They may have never seen them train or even one of their dogs. You cant judge it by one dog that a buddy has because are different and they react different to the pressure.
> A lot of the guys that were mentioned also take in on average, higher quality dogs as far as breeding goes. Basically, they are starting with a better product so it can be harder to compare.
> Also some guys that have started making a name for themselves by winning SRS events and other venues are doing so with dogs that they didn't train. There are some guys in GA that fit that mold. There is nothing wrong with that, just dont put all of your faith in those results.
> Mossy Pond Retrievers does better than most any I know, but the criteria I would look for are.
> ...


Good Post!


----------

